# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Canal de Castilla

## carletes

Es una obra hidraulica gigantesca, realizada desde mediados del siglo XVIII hasta principios del XIX, y que tenía por objeto comunicar Castilla con los puertos del norte de España con el fin de facilitar el transporte de mercancias, fundamentalmente trigo, y que entró en desuso con el desarrollo del ferrocarril. Hoy es un atractivo turistico que atrae a muchisimas personas porque permite contemplar una obra de ingenieria hidraulica única en España. Las fotos que subo son de Medina de Rioseco (Valladolid), lugar del que arranca el ramal de Campos, que llega hasta Alar del Rey. Cuenta con dársena se puede visitar la fábrica de harinas y algunas de las instalaciones de este pequeño puerto fluvial. Saludos

----------


## Xuquer

Buenisimas las fotos y la información Carletes , gracias por compartir  :Wink:

----------


## carletes

> Buenisimas las fotos y la información Carletes , gracias por compartir


Ya iremos subiendo cosillas y contando historias, que es lo que más me gusta; mientras tanto quienes viajen a Castilla-León, y en especial a Palencia no pueden dejar de visitar el Canal de Castilla. Tiene esclusas repartidas por todo su terretorio para salvar con las barcazas el desnivel del canal. Merece la pena ver Medina de Rioseco y Alar del Rey para emocionarse con la ingenieria hidraulica del siglo XVIII, os garantizo que emociona; Xuquer, he llegado para colaborar y más cuando he visto que sois fantásticos. Saludos gente  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

> Ya iremos subiendo cosillas y contando historias, que es lo que más me gusta; mientras tanto quienes viajen a Castilla-León, y en especial a Palencia no pueden dejar de visitar el Canal de Castilla. Tiene esclusas repartidas por todo su terretorio para salvar con las barcazas el desnivel del canal. Merece la pena ver Medina de Rioseco y Alar del Rey para emocionarse con la ingenieria hidraulica del siglo XVIII, os garantizo que emociona; Xuquer, he llegado para colaborar y más cuando he visto que sois fantásticos. Saludos gente


Yo voy a Palencia a finales de Marzo, con el tiempo limitado, pero si puedo lo visitaré. Gracias de nuevo por la info  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## carletes

> Yo voy a Palencia a finales de Marzo, con el tiempo limitado, pero si puedo lo visitaré. Gracias de nuevo por la info


Xuquer cuando lo veas y aprecies su grandiosidad te preguntarás como has podido estar tantos años sin conocerlo  :EEK!: . Si puedes, Frómista, Calahorra de Ríbas, con esclusas cuadruple y triple, respectivamente, o las dársenas de Medina de Rioseco y Alar del Rey. Para los que nos encanta la historia, las obras hidráulicas pensadas para el desarrollo de los pueblos y la cultura en general, el Canal de Castilla es como nuestra casa; desde La Mancha lo he visto en tres ocasiones, y no me canso de recomendarlo. Ah, procurad ilustraros un poco antes sobre su historia. Saludos gente  :Smile: 

Perdón, lo olvidada, sobre el canal http://www.canaldecastilla.org/index.php

----------


## Xuquer

Carletes, Viajaré con un grupo de amigos, tenemos como objetivo principal otra visita (yo ya la he visto) a la Villa Romana de la Olmeda, a partir de ahi, si queda tiempo le diré a mi amigo Palentino que nos muestre esas preciosidades  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## carletes

Estupenda ocasión para apuntarte un tando  :Wink:  y quedar como un experto en la materia. Saludos amigo; por cierto nevando ahora mismo en La Mancha sin conocimiento.

----------


## sirimiri

Que preciosidad, estoy deseando verlo, voy a preparar alguna escapadilla en cuanto pueda. Enhorabuena por las fotos.

----------


## perdiguera

A la salida de Frómista por la carretera que va hacia Cordovilla del Puente me encontré con el canal de Castilla, gran obra de ingeniería.
Tuve la suerte de que allí mismo hubiesen unas esclusas por lo que la parada mereció la pena.
Os dejo unas fotos.






















Se puede ver el juego d eesclusas, el aliviadero de labio fijo, el canal y un Sr. pescando cangrejos, o al menos eso supuse ya que le ví poner una nasa.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Perdiguera.

Esto si que es una gran obra. Por las últimas fotos parece que el agua se filtra entre las piedras.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

> Muchas gracias Perdiguera.
> 
> Esto si que es una gran obra. Por las últimas fotos parece que el agua se filtra entre las piedras.
> 
> Un abrazo


Me quedé de piedra cuando lo ví; menos mal que la altura de la presa no es mucha y la presión no debe ser alta.
Debe ser el caudal ecológico. :Embarrassment:

----------


## FEDE

Buenas fotos Tocayo, me estoy dando cuenta de que no has parado está última semana, muchas gracias por las fotos.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## suer

Si haces el Camino de Santiago, hasta Frómista, vas camiando al lado del canal. Es una etapa que recuerdo muy agradable.
Recuerdo perfectamente esta parte que nos has enseñado.

Preciosas fotos Perdiguera.

----------

